# band lengths and thickness for a newb



## derren (May 24, 2020)

just got my first proper slingshot about a week ago.

bought a uniphoxx starter kit from wasp. had 2 of the three band sets that came with it break so im looking to get some material and cut my own.

i have a 23 inch draw

i really would like to hone my aim and eventually go rabbit hunting. i would probably use 9.5 mm steel since ive seen a good few people say its good for hunting.

i also enjoy shooting clay balls out my back garden because of the higher risk of breaking neighbours windows with steel.

My question is what thickness and brand of material should i get ?

what length should i cut my bands?

and what taper should i cut the bands to?

thanks for any help


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

The UniPhox now comes with plugs and clips (available separately from Wasp) - This means you can use tubes... Maybe 1842 pseudo loops.


----------

